# "Fish of the Month" - Bream



## Buff

Name/UserName: Buff

Where I fish: Adelaide (SA) Metro

Area I fish: Estuary's, Port River and West Lakes, wherever I can find the Bream.

Rod/Reel I use: GLoomis IMX S842-2 Custom rod as my SP rod and a Nitro 6'6" Ultra Bream Finesse as my HB rod. 
Both are fitted with Daiwa 2506 Airity reels loaded with Daiwa white sensor braid in PE 0.6. Leader is Sunline V-Hard in 4lb, 6lb and 8lb depending on the day/area.

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: All time Go to HB Jackall Chubby in Ghost Wakasagi. SP has to be Berkley Gulp 6" Camo Sandworm (close second a Berkley 4" Turtle Back in Pumpkinseed) rigged on a Gamakatsu G-Lock Worm hook size 2 adding small split shot weights to the leader for varying depths (another good option is the Owner Wheedless Ultra Head worm hooks)

Bait I use: Haven't used bait for bream for over 4 years

Technique: For HB's in shallows and past pontoons most of the time I will be slow rolling with pauses, but if the fish are being timid I will add short sharp quick twitches to the mix.
For SP's cast to structure allow to sink to depth, but keep a eye on your line as quite often you will get a hit on the drop this can show up as the line stop sinking before it hits the bottom, then I lift and twitch, wind in the slack, let settle to depth and repeat

My hot tip: Spend a little time each trip to see how your lure swims, floats or sinks as even the most expensive HB lure can get out of "Tune" and slight changes to how a SP is threaded onto a jighead can alter its action.
The best advice I was ever given when I started out was to get a copy of Berkley Soft Plastics DVD by Adam "Mad Dog" Royter and "How To" Fish Rapala Lures (have only found this in VHS)


----------



## breamski

Name/UserName: breamski
Where I fish: Melbourne 
Area I fish : virtually anything with bream, favourite place is docklands 
Rod/Reel I use: reel: shimano elf 1000, rod: Daiwa Procaster V 2-4kg, Line: 4lb pink fireline
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Hard Bodies- SX-40's, Bassday kangoku shads, Strike Pro micro vibes, River 2 sea baby vibes, switchblades, VX-35's, atomic shads and cranks, Soft Plastics- Gulp sandworm, 3 inch minnow, 2 inch shrimps, 3 inch craws, Squidgies - wriggler 80mm in bloodworm, Powerbait- 3 inch minnows and 3 inch hollow bellys. 
Bait I use: never used for bream
Technique: depends what im using, hard bodies around pylons with a slow twitch twitch pause.... and soft plastics virtually the same
My hot tip: Keep it slow, try to keep your lure in the strike zone for as long as possible, try different retrieve methods like a shaky retrieve or slow roll ;-)


----------



## cruiser

what a great idea ,when we do one on whiting i would be happy to add my 2 cents worth cheers cruiser


----------



## grinner

mainly fish around southern brisbane

i use the same rod for all the estuary stuff a raider and a pfleuger 2 kg rod (very light)

a symetre reel . 6 lb finns braid and 4 to 10 lb yamatoyo fluoro

i will try anything for bream and find them a good fish to experiment on.

would suggest you go to a marina and spend an hour dropping little scraps and bits of bread in and watch how bream feed.
2 things became apparent to me.
little bream are way less cautious then big bream. 
big bream will steal baits out of little breams mouths once they get excited.

thus if using bait , my suggestion would be berley with tiny fragments, get the bite excited , and then use bigger peices to target larger specimens.
for this, hard to remove baits like checken flesh or blade steak are ideal.

second thing would be bream are a bit of a grubby fish and are happy to hang around sewage outlets , storm water drains etc.
i feel they will probably eat just about anything (true pidgeons of the sea).

they like a bit of run and are happy for the food to come to them.
if fishing pylons, fish both the upside (nice still pressure wave ) and the downside eddy.

bream greatly dislike noise. do not drop anything in the bottom of your yak, fish from a stealth yak would be a good idea.

bream are opportunitic. if you see a new pontoon being installed and the blokes are driving piles into the sand, or even better if you see a dredge digging a channel, fish there as bream will be picking thru the scraps.

regarding soft plastics. i have found powerbait 3 inch minnows the best. my general impression is that bream are becoming more immune to plastics especially where heavily fished. the recent gold coast comps saw 2inch shrimp fished stone cold accounting for most fish. this is really akin to fishing a dead bait imho.

small minnow type hardbodies will definitely get the best and bigger fish.

if you dont want to lose too many to snags, i would fish shallow water over a sand bank as the tide floods. again with great quietness.

finally the subject of my next experiment is going to be whether yabbies are best fished with the hook thru the head or the hook thru the tail. my impression is bream like to headhunt.

finally if you feel a tentative bite i think it is sometimes a good idea to feed line to a cautious bream. striking early often producing disappointing results

excellent idea for a thread and look forward to reading others impressions
pete


----------



## breamski

well written grinner


----------



## Scott

Name/UserName: Scott
Area I fish : previously Hawkesbury system and harbour, mainly Berowra, now Tassie for black bream. I like both natural and man made structure.
Rod/Reel I use: Dawia Luvias, Loomis IMX SJ6400 5'4"
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: 6" Gulp worms, 3" Gulp minnows when bream are aggressive and 4" gulp turtlebacks, old school attack minnows, scorpions, crawdads and tiny torpedo fizzers 
Bait I use: Not for a long time, then it was unweighted black crabs and small live baits such as chin rigged mullet and brined NZ black lip mussells, sugar and salt brine
Technique: Slow is the main thing. Faster retrieves get smaller bream. If they are feeding aggressively I will switch to 3" gulp minnows and fish with faster lifts of the rod tip but still maintaining the same distance between lifts. Plenty of pauses when fishing HB's, try to rig your HB with the right hardware so it has neutral buoyancy. 
My hot tip: if working oyster leases, always work the one the oyster guys are harvesting as they are stirring up the food and you will catch more in these situations. I also like to prep a rock ledge but smashing up the mussels at low tide, then come back and lure fish it on the high. This worked well with unweighted crabs and NZ mussels when i would bait fish for them many years ago. I know I have already mentioned fishing slow but I will mention it again as it is the key to big bream. Plenty of bream get caught on dead sticked SPs on slow days. Keep your fluro carbon leader as long as you can cast successfully cast and I have gone full circle and now fish sunline soft fluorocarbon straight to the hook. Keep leader size below 3kg or .2mm. You will loose some good fish but hook so many more you will be in front.


----------



## Scott

One thing to remember, a big bream can be as much as 30 years old and. in my opinion these big breeders are far to important to be taken out of the estuary system for a feed and are to much a valuable sportsfish to be caught just once.

Scott


----------



## GregL

Name/UserName:Greg
Where I fish: Mainly South coast lakes, namely Burrill, Conjola, Tabourie, Termeil etc. Also did the Hobie/ABT tour, so got some experience of fishing heavy structure (racks, jetties, boats etc), and in more tidal areas.

Rod/Reel I use: I'm using a pair of Ian Miller custom Bream Buster XF's in open water/ weed and light snags, (one rigged with a HB and the other with a SP) and a Ian Miller custom Brawler for around heavy structure and heavy snags. Reels are a Stella 1000, Team Dawia Advantage 2000, and Excellor 1500. 
4lb or 6lb braid going to 3lb, 4lb fluro for most places, but I go up to 16lb fluro when fishing in suicidal snags and racks.

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: The Squidgy range has been really good to me, particularly Lobbies, Stealth Prawn, and small flick baits. I was sceptical of the S Factor to start with, but now use it religiously. In the Berkley range, the banna prawns have been consistently productive in all sorts of waters. Hardbodies are mainly Ecogear, Lucky craft, Daiwa, Rapala, Strike Pro etc. All the usual suspects.

Bait I use: I also don't use bait much these days, but when I did, the best bait I ever used was strips cut from the belly flaps of marlin! It was unreal - with the tough sinew running through the meat, it was the perfect hook bait that stayed on for ages no matter how many 'pickers' there were - imagine a peice of striped tuna stuck to a really tough peice of squid, and thats kinda what its like. If you can source a peice, give it a go.
Technique: HB's are nothing that tricky to use - slow rolls and twitching with a few pauses on the way seems to go well. On the top with pencils, I work them really hard with the tip to get a good action going, and of course there are long pauses.
SP's can take a while to work out for each type you are using - worms, shads, wrigglers etc all benefit from different techniques - just try not to forget what works with what!. I always favour going super finesse with the jig heads - rarely use anything heavier than 1/40th in less than 6 foot of water - I use resin heads whenever I can. I find it pays to really concentrate when using a finesse approach - rather than wait until I feel a bite, I'm watching the line for the slightest movement. Lots of fish will just smash the lure and hook themselves, but there are lots of extra fish to be had by striking before you can actually feel them running.

My hot tip - Casting around structure. Sounds obvious, and I suppose it is, but I think the best thing you can do when fishing for bream is to make as many of your casts count as possible - especially when fishing snags or structure. If a bream is tucked away in a big fallen tree, there's no point dropping the cast a few feet short of the snag, or at times, even right on the edge of the snag. You need to get your lure right in there, or right under there - but you also need to get it in there cleanly and not fouling up on a branch or getting hooked up on an oyster. Pin point casting is as important as your best lures, so it pays to practice.

My other hot tip is to get involved with next years Hobie/ ABT series. It is a great place to learn new techniques, get introduced to lures you may not have seen or used before, and of course, to have a great time fishing with some great people


----------



## grinner

very informative, a question for fishnut, do you make your own flies, if so, does the scent of the glue put them off?


----------



## Rstanek

*Name/UserName:*
Rowan/Rstanek

*Where I fish: *
Sydney mostly, occasionally a few hours in either direction up and down the coast.

*Area I fish: *
Pittwater, Narrabeen Lagoon, Hawkesbury River system, occasionally Sydney Harbour.

*Rod/Reel I use: *
Nitro Vapor 70 + Daiwa Luvias 2000, and getting a Nitro Vapor 60 + Daiwa Luvias 1003 next weekend to upgrade a recently retired second setup.

*Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: *
HB's; Jackall Chubbies in shallow and deep, SX40's in colour 306, Strike Pro pygmy II in colour DU02, Attack minnows, Megabass Baby Griffon, Rebel Teeny Craw (I think that's it's name) in natural colour, Jackson T-pivot in clear and black, Smith Towadi's in clear, Sure Catch "3 for $10" poppers. That's about it, stick to a few good patterns that you know work, they're not always the most intricate or expensive.

SP's; 2 inch Gulp shrimp in Banana Prawn (everyone uses this one for a reason - it brains them!), 6 inch Gulp sandworm in camo colour cut into halces or thirds (depending on what's working at the time), 2.5 inch Gulp Minnows in New Penny, 2 inch Gulp Minnow Grubs in pumpkinseed. These four will _always_ catch me a bream, and by always I mean usually...

*Bait I use:*
Never this!

*Technique:*
I find that every plastic that I use must be fished in a different way in order to be effective. For example, the 2 inch Gulp shrimp can be fished very well with little action at all; simply cast out, let it sink slowly, then give it a twitch every 10 seconds. It can also be fished with sharp, irregular twitches with the occasional long pull, without a pause. The 2 inch Gulp Minnow Grub's main attraction is it's fluttering tail, so I tend to use shorter pauses during the retrieve, hopping it back up higher in the water column so it spends most of it's time flutterring down on the drop, which is when you will get most of your hits. As a blanket rule when using plastics, if I feel a hit, I stop the retrieve immediately, wait for 5 - 10 seconds, then lift. If I don't feel the weight of a fish, I give the plastic a few short twitches, then let it rest again for a further 5 - 10 seconds, perhaps longer..

I use plastics more than HB's, but when I do use them, I fish them much like I would a similar SP. There are two main things I always practice when fishing with HB's. Firstly, looooooooong pauses with topwater lures (15-20 seconds) between 1 or 2 short twitches, just enough to send out a few ripples, and retrieve right the way back to the side of the yak. Secondly, I rip diving minnows down to depth quickly, then use an irratic, jerky retrieve with a few pauses, similar to a standard SP retrieve except sped up, which seems to work as well as anything.

In the end, I reckon the theory is the same for all lure fishing; try a range of retrieves, and when you start getting hits, stick with that one!

*My hot tips: *
Fish as often as you can with anglers who are more experienced than you, whether it be relative to your area, or a method you are practicing. You will learn one hundred times faster than if you are self-taught.

Make your knots count, retie them 10 times if you have to, it'll be worth it if you connect with that special fish.

Never have slack line if you can help it, watching the line is the best way to detect subtle hits that you might not necessarily feel through your rod.

Expensive tackle doesn't make you a better angler, but it makes it a hell of alot more comfortable. You're able to cast further, pull harder and feel more when you use it, plus it will last you a lot longer, so buy the best you can afford.

Fish the shadows, particularly just on the dark side of the shadow lines, where shadow meets full sun.

Lastly, thanks to wayner, never paddle or peddle past a boat hull without having a flick underneath it - what might seem like a barren boat almost always holds a school fish underneath it.


----------



## granpop

Not much I can add-

Name/UserName: Granpop

Rod/Reel I use: Strudwick Sik Stik + Daiwa Exceller & 4lb Nitlon braid + flurocarbon leader

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Chubby, SX48, Micromullet, Atomic Prong, poppers

Bait I use: Dont

Technique: Poppers - keep them moving, the bream will connect if it wants it. Locations vary, usually over shallow flats, but will also cast hard up against banks.
Hardbodies - slow roll with rod twitches, work around structures, but dont forget deeper flats (2-3 meters), caught a heap of bream in Mallacoota over a deeper flat.
SPs - I start out with the standard lift and drop, if that doesn't work, will slow it down,speed it up, slow roll, fast burn with pauses, something will trigger them to hit.

My hot tip: Dont be surprised at the size of poppers a bream will bash - caught quite a few on a large Sammy that I was aiming at flathead.


----------



## Guest

*Name/UserName:* James (keljad)
*Where I fish:* South East Qld
*Area I fish :* Toorbul, Donnybrook, Jumpinpin, Gold coast canals and other small creeks
*Rod/Reel I use:* Gloomis Streamdance #5 with a SA Large arbour or a Shimano Rack Raider with Shaimano Stradic 2500
*Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic:* Ecogear PX40 Gold bombers and Atomic Prong. Woolybugger and muddler minnows
*Bait I use:* I dont
*Technique:* For Toorbul, Donnybrook and the "pin", I use the Atomic Prongs in a standard soft plastic retrieve (fall to the bottom, hop hop, then back to the bottom and pause). Around the canals I use the Ecogear PX in a "walk the dog" style with some pauses mixed in. When I am fishing the small salt/brackish creeks, I like to use Gold Bombers. It is a dirty rumour that bream only take small lures, and I have caught plenty of big bream on the gold bomber (better known as a barra lure). Sometimes I also like to convert to the flyrod. Wooly buggers and muddler minnows are my favorite flies to use. although these are better known as trout flies, they are far more succesful on bream than what standard bream flies are. I put this down to thier more natural colours and better immitation of the Breams natural prey.
*My hot tip:* Think outside the square. Dont always use what is publisised in the Magazines. As mentioned above, 3 lures/flies that I use are designed for completely different fish, and have worked well on the bream. By thinking outside the square, I have now caught and landed a couple of Bream over the 40cm mark (Pikey and Black Bream). As always, Bream are a very slow growing species so remember to limit your catch, not catch your limit - fish for the future


----------



## .329

This is a great thread, so much useful info!

*Name/UserName*: itchyant

*Where I fish*: NSW south coast - from Batemans Bay down to Narooma

*Area I fish*: all lengths of the estuary - from mouth through to the back creeks

*Rod/Reel I use*: 6'6" berkely dropshot & 2000 diawa exceller, with 3lb crystal or 4lb green fireline

*Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic*:
HBs - towadis & bubble pops for the surface, sneaky scorpions, crawdads & sx40s for subsurface
SPs - 80mm squidgy wrigglers are the fav, also use 3" bass minnows, squidgy bugs & 2" atomic fat grubs alot

*Bait I use*: none any more 

*Technique*: HBs is pretty much a slow roll with some twitches and pauses. I get a bit more twitchy with longer pauses when deep in the snags. SPs, very lightly rigged with slow lifts and long pauses - although I do fish flickbaits a bit quicker.

*My hot tip*: Practice your casting! Fishing for bream with lures took me a long time to get the hang of (and I'm still not that consistent!), and I had to become a lot more patient; but more than anything else, getting a good first cast into the snag helps the catch rate alot!


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing

Ive noticed that most of you have stopped using bait. For good reason though. No more smelly hands and cars... 8) Thanks for all your tips btw.


----------



## skorgard

Absolutely brilliant stuff. It gives me renewed hope after my doughnut in West Lakes yesterday. One thing I am still finding very hard is accurate casting using thread line reels and the minimal terminal weight on an SP. I used to pride myself on my accurate casting with HBs on small bait casters but have a lot to learn with this bream gear. Any specific techniques recommended?


----------



## paffoh

Name/UserName: Derek ( Paffoh )

Where I fish: Batemans Bay / Pambula, Eden region

Area I fish : Rivers, creeks and lakes ( Mainly Durras, Top lake, Pambula )

Rod/Reel I use: Team Daiwa Advantage 3 7' light, TDA 2000 reeal, TD Sensor 4lb braid, TDR 6lb leader

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Ecogear PX45 / SX 40, Zip Bait Khamsin, Jackall Shallow Chubby, Halco Sneaky Scorp, Storm Hopper Popper, various soft plastics including Squidgy Wriggler in Blood Worm / Silver Fox ( Chartuese tail ).

Bait I use: Prawns / Peeled Prawns, sinker presentation ultra light and running ( Dependant on water depth ).

Technique: Surface lures with small and fast wrenches, followed by long pauses. Slow rolled SX 40's along weed beds or jetty structure. Walking the dog with long pauses and small flicks of the rod tip seems to entice bream better than standard Whiting popping techniques ( Mind you, as much of a bycatch as you want ). Slow it down and try and suspend presentation for as long as possible, sticky weight or crimped split shots work well for this ( Front treble for shots ).

My hot tip: Dont think fishing an ABT comp is as easy as pie, made that mistake and paid for it every round except the last one on Forster, NSW. While my South Coast techniques worked ( Pioneered by Craig450 ) they failed to count when deeper, QLD water presentation was required, thus allowing others with honed techniques to move forward while I hit similar home style shallows far too often. Bream capture seems to change the further north you go, at Durras I can catch decent size Bream most of the time while in QLD, same offerings were refused and engulfed by undersized models.


----------



## grinner

am interested in this slow moving walk the dog and surface lure idea and have had a little bit of success. 
just a supplementary question. if you manage to pull a fish from the surface, does this tend to close down the surface bite.

if so , is it then worthwhile (assuming you have another rod rigged) to try a deep lure (a jackal or blade say ). i would have thought that maybe the fish may move deeper once one is pulled. this seems to be the case with trevally.

interested in your thoughts


----------



## Davey G

I'm a crap bream fisho and never target them, but my best ever bream (40cm+) was caught on a 12cm long hard body lure which was floating on the surface over weed beds . I was towing this lure around for kingfish/salmon and had stopped to de-hook a smaller fish on my other trolled rod when the lure went off. To say I was surprised was an understatement

Therefore my (one and only) tip is that bream will often surprise you and take things you wouldn't expect them to.... 8)


----------



## colzinho

Name/UserName: Andy / Colzinho

Where I fish:Central Coast
Area I fish : brisbane waters "and surrounds"
Rod/Reel I use: TD Advantage 2000 and whatever rod isnt broken
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic attack minnow/powerbait minnow
Bait I use: bremmer prawns left in the sun for a few hours
Technique: cast out/wind in
My hot tip: Im a bit like DAvey G my best bream was an accident a whole pille in the surf on gang hooksand i dont target them too often but getting up early in the morning is about the best I can offer.


----------



## justcrusin

Name/UserNameave Hedge / Justcrusin

Where I fish: Brisbane Waters and Lake Macquaire

Area I fish : I love fishing the shallows and oyster racks for some heart stopping fishing

Rod/Reel I use: Rods are custom made Graphite USA blanks 2-6lb 6'6" long with ATC titianium halide guides and matrix vetre carbon fibre grips and reel seat.
Reels I use are Shimano stradics and saros, i do prefer the stradics very nice bream reel I would jump up to the sustain but there just a bit out of the price range

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Surface lures are my favorite, this really comes down to horses for courses, Crystal clear water you need a walk the dog lure with clear body and either dots or strips I prefer a bit of orange on them. For medium dirty water something that can walk an pop a bit is good like the px45's or bubble pop 35's. For dirty water you need a full popper like the bubble pop 45's or something with a fizzer (propellor) on the back.
when the surface goes off the bite I like to go to shallow diving chubby style lures in similar colours to the surface clear and orange being favorites. For soft plastics there really only four that work GULP banana prawns and peppered prawns and Squidgy Lobby's in dusk and wasabi on light jig heads, worked slowly around boat hulls and man made or natural structure, also my choice after surface in the racks.

Bait I use: I Don't

Technique: See above

My hot tip: Trust in yourself and your lure if its what works for you keep throughing it, keep a level head and don't panic fish changing lures every few or so casts. Think about the conditions an were you would if your were a fish.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin

> if you manage to pull a fish from the surface, does this tend to close down the surface bite.
> 
> if so , is it then worthwhile (assuming you have another rod rigged) to try a deep lure (a jackal or blade say ). i would have thought that maybe the fish may move deeper once one is pulled


just keep popping

cheers Dave


----------



## imnotoriginal

Name/UserName: Imnotoriginal

Where I fish: Sunshine Coast/Moreton Island

Area I fish : Pontoons, jetties, weirs mostly.

Rod/Reel I use: Shimano sedona with strudwick sikstic

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: I like the Turtleback worms, sandworms and most of all the 2" shrimp for berkley. The prongs and bass minnows are also great lures

Bait I use: If I'm bait fishing for bream I'm usually using either bread, cheese or chips. They are the rats of the ocean and they clean up our leftovers without a second thought. These foods will be inhaled especially around areas where food scraps regularly enter the water.

Technique: With plastics I cast as close as I can to structure (jetties, pontoons, overhanging trees or submerged logs, shadier areas on bright days) and let the plastic settle, watching the line for tics or a take. I usually only give the plastic a few touches before I'll retrieve and cast again, as I get the majority of my hits while it's lying on the bottom.

My hot tip: wait for the take! Whether you're fishing with bread/chips/cheese or a lightly weighted plastic, it's better to wait for them to turn their head before striking or you miss the hookup.


----------



## Revo

Great thread Paddy - great choice for the first "Fish of the Month" - I'm learning heaps and looking forward to improving my PB.

Name/UserName: Revo

Where I fish: NSW South Coast

Area I fish: Areas which have produced bream for me include Durras Lake and Tuross Lake; Clyde River; and various bays and beaches north and south of Batemans Bay.

Rod/Reel I use: Have been using 6'10" G-Loomis DSR 4-8lb, Daiwa Heartland XA 2500 with 6lb TD-Sensor, but now mostly using 6'6" Nitro Ultralight Spin Finesse 1-3kg, Daiwa Luvias 2500 with 4lb Nitlon

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Fav surface HBs are Strike Pro 45mm Rack Popper in XBBO colour, and Lucky Craft 52mm NW Pencil 52mm in Ghost Minnow colour. Fav subsurface HBs are Ecogear SX40s in 301 colour. Fav SPs are Gulp 2" baby shrimps in Banana Prawn colour, and Gulp 3" minnows in Moldy Cheese colour.

Bait I use: Nil

Technique: For HB's around oyster leases (or in channels or along drop-off edges during outgoing tides), the usual slow retrieve with rod tip twitches (with side to side rather than up and down movements) and pauses.
For SP's, casting on light jigheads (prefer Nitro) around structure, trying to reduce the amount of slack in the line so that I can feel a hit on the drop, and then starting a slow retrieve with a lift - sideways rod tip movement - pause sequence

My hot tip: Not my tip (I'm still the novice) but a tip I'm looking forward to trying. Add/refresh the scent on HBs and SPs and cast and retrieve so as to create a scent trail. Direct the second cast next to the first cast and retrieve so as to create a scent trail alongside of the previous trail. Direct the third cast next to the second cast, and so on. Add/refresh the scent on the lure so that you create a trail zone for curious bream!


----------



## wayner

name wayne (wayner)

where sydney
parramatta river,pittwater and sometimes the georges river.
rods strudwick BWS 1-3kg
loomis SJR/7004-8lb ex-fast action.....DSR820s 4-8lb ex-fast
reels shimano twinpower 1000fb ,sedona 1000 
line sunline 10lb pe and FC rock leader 10lb
lures min mins,jackall chubby,sx40s,atmoic chubbies,rebel poppers,
plastics gulp 2"worm and shimp,berkly minnows and squidgees
bait not any more
technique all depends on what lure iam using at the time and feature that i am fishing.
if having no luck on any days will always change .what works today sometimes wont work tomorrow.
slow and pauses will work most of the time and then even slower and slower might be required some days.
keep changing till find out what works the best.
tips. 1) carry a stone and keep those hooks extra sharp
2)i squash my barbs,helps to release the fish and to remove from your fingers when you hook yourself
3)not happy with a knot,retie it for sure as hell a good fish will tell you about it when it escapes
4)try new places to fish .its a great way to learn to find bream
5)get out on the water as often as you can and if you cant check your tackle and have it 100% ready for when you get a chance

wayne


----------



## Anzacpride

Great thread guys. I have found heaps of great tips here.

However it sounds like most of these tips aply more to the more voracious yellow fin bream from our northern friends. Does anyone have any tips for our more picky southern Black Bream? I still have not got one yet from my kayak after 3 trips on the Hopkins, although I droped a nice little fellow about a metre from the boat on thursday on a StrikePro cybervibe.
I know I sound like a bit of a newb here but what do you all mean by walking the dog?

Cheers Dan


----------



## Anzacpride

Thanks for the links Bertros,
A couple of questions, can anyone tell me are surface lures for bream and EP's more efective in the warmer months? or doesnt it really mater, and can anyone give me some tips of fishing camo worms for Bream? I hear a lot of locals do well on them but I'm not to sure how to rig and fish them.

Thanks folks


----------



## Buff

For some info on the camo worms have a look here ;-) 
http://www.purefishing.com.au/armchair/?p=24

They also a lot of other clips about SP's


----------



## dunebuggy

Wow, so much good info here. I will have to revisit and read more of this thread. I haven't been targeting bream for long so The only advice I can give is to do what I have done and learn from these guys. I second what GregL said about going in the comps too. Comps are as great learning curve.


----------



## 4weightfanatic

I don't target bream anymore but use to exclusively in South Australia probably 90% of the time on soft plastics - Atomic 2" grubs and 3" bass minnows and the rest with small HB's like Scorpions and Attack minnows. But purely by accident I found out another method to target them using metal slugs whilst chasing Salmon Trout in the Port River. I would cast a Sea Rock 7gm slug next to bridge pylons let it sink then rip up the rod tip let it sink again just taking up any slack following the sink back down with the rod tip. This was cast at pylons where bait was being harassed. The first time I caught a bream this way I caught another 4 smaller ones in quick succession but found it worked for the small mulloway that hung in the same spots. I trying to remember the name of the bridge north of the Bower rd inlet - Jervois St bridge ? The one where all the new apartments are. I have used the same technique up here to catch Tarpon but have been ripping up the slug let it flutter a quick burn of the handle pause rip it up again with most hits on the flutter. Here's a pic of the first bream on the slug the rest were only in the low/mid 20's. Cheers Pat





















Just goes to show think outside the square sometimes.


----------



## johnny

I use supermarket raw as mentioned chook,running sinker......nippers....garden worms....gray n pink scorpions...rebel honey clear yabbies...they hide downstream under curve of weedbed edges in rivers..under hulls as said....they love shadow side of racks/edges/oystermen servicing/shucking etc-as mentioned...s l o w retrieves


----------



## vladimir

rods diawa sol type 2 x2rods 2 to4 kg 
reels diawa sol 2000,2500,300
surface lures (nothing over $15)
z mans grubs 2.5inch 
TT jigheads 
fluro carbon straight through 4lb 
braid 4lb 
mono 4lb
kayak tarpon 120 + paddle 
esky


----------

